# War of the Fang! new release!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

_This book chronicles the epic saga of the war for the Space Wolves home world of Fenris and the impregnable fortress of the Fang. It includes the classic Space Marine Battles novel Battle of the Fang as well as an all-new story that further expands the tale of this pivotal Warhammer 40,000 conflict between the sons of Russ and the Thousand Sons.

This title will be released later this year. To be amongst the first to know when this book goes on sale, set your email reminder now._

This explains Chris answer a couple of weeks ago when I askjed him if he was working on more TS-stuff. The original book is great, and I love the cover for this one, but I wont buy it only for the new short story.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That cover art is absolutely gorgeous. Definitely picking this one up.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Already got Battle of the Fang, and i'm not paying £20 for a novella. Shame, since that cover is gorgeous.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

im sure the new story will be released seperately eventually.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Blood and Fire (ADB's Grimauldus and Celestial Lions novella) was released seperately IIRC (maybe ebook only) later. I guess that applies with this.


----------

